# This is What a BEST IN SHOW Standard Poodle Looks Like



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Huh! Do you see a photo? I inserted a photo but i do not see it. 

pr


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I see it! Gorgeous!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Magnificent! My favorite color too!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I like the shaved parts because all those gorgeous muscles can be seen. Doesn't she look like she's carved out of dark Carrara marble?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I have more pictures to share. This poodle is magnificent! I'll try to get some more up tomorrow.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She's fabulous. The continental in all its variants really does show the power of their build. It is why I've been keeping Lily in HCC.

I would love to see more pics of that girl. Who is she and where was the show?


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stunning :O


----------

